# Online Rollenspiel



## Koyote (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich bin mal wieder auf der Suche, nach einem kostenlosen online Rollenspiel, indem man auch ohne echtes Geld etwas erreichen kann. Ich habe mal ca. 2,5 Jahre lang Metin gezockt und auch ein bisschen Geld dafür ausgegeben (nicht viel, vielleicht so viel, wie ein Spiel im Handel kostet). Als ich den Acount dann gelöscht habe, da ich mich mehr um die Schule kümmern wollte, da ich schlechter wurde, habe ich es schade gefunden, dass das ganze Geld weg ist, war für 2,5 Jahre nicht viel, aber trotzdem schade. Danach ging es auch wieder super in der Schule voran  Will jetzt mit einem neuen Spiel anfangen, für das ich kein Geld ausgebe.

Steuerung zum laufen sollte nicht mit der Maus sein sondern mit Feiltasten / W,A,S,D.  Ja und dann halt so ganz normales online Rollenspiel, Queste, Geld erarbeiten, neue Sachen kaufen etc....
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir da Spiele vorschlagen könntet.

Hardware ist z.Z. noch ne Onboardgrafikkarte, ein AMD 965 und 4 GB Ram. 6970 ist schon bestellt, also an der HW sollte es nicht scheitern.

MfG Koyote


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Muss es denn komplett kostenlos sein oder geht dir nur darum das keine monatlichen Gebühren anfallen?
Ich persönlich bin ja ein Fan von Guild Wars...wäre auch ne gute Einstimmung auf Guild Wars 2


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2011)

Hi, also das es nicht wirklich gescheite Spiele gibt, die komplett kostenlos sind, ist mir klar, itemshops gibt es immer. Das Spiel sollte halt nicht so sein, das man als Spieler ohne Geld auch Chancen hat.
Wann kommt denn Guild Wars 2 und kann man das downloaden oder kaufen ?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Guild Wars: The Complete Collection: Amazon.de: Games

Da wären alle 4 Teile drin, allerdings gibts die auch jeweils für 10€ oder so.
Eye of the North ist allerdings nur Addon, kein eigenes Spiel.

Guild Wars 2 kommt entweder Ende diesen Jahres oder anfang nächsten Jahres würde ich sagen^^


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

Runes of Magic kann ich dir empfehlen.

Ist zwar mit Itemshop, aber ohne Monatlichen Gebühren


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2011)

Ok, gibt es noch alternativen ?
Also bis Ende des Jahres warte ich jetzt nicht 
Gibt es in Guild Wars auch einen Itemshop ?  Du sagst, es gäbe verschiedene Teile, da sollte ich am besten den neusten zocken oder ? Was bringt es da noch die alten mit zu bestellen ? Da kann ich mir doch ein einzelspiel und nicht die complete kaufen ?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Also in Guild Wars gibt es eigentlich keinen richtigen Itemshop, höchstens etwas um das Aussehen zu ändern oder um mehr Truhen oder Charplätze zu haben.

Ein Teil ist eine Welt. Hast du den Teil nicht kannst du nicht in die Welt reisen.
Dazu kommt das du für das erste Spiel 4 Charplätze bekommst, pro Erweiterung 2 mehr.
Und es gibt ab der ersten Erweiterung je Erweiterung 2 neue Klassen, welche du nur in der Erweiterung starten kannst.


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2011)

Gibt es da auch kämpfe zwischen Spieler und Spieler ?
Und gibt es noch alternative Spiele ? Vielleicht ein bisschen mehr mit Schwert undso  Metin in spannend vielleicht ?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Es gibt PVP und PVE.

Es gibt alles mögliche an Klassen.
Klasse

Und du kannst wenn du keine Spiele für die Instanzen findest auch mit Helden(NPC's die du ausrüsten kannst) oder NPC'S los.


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2011)

Ah ok, vielen Dank.
Kannst Du mir trotzdem noch alternative Spiele nennen ? Immer das erstgenannte zu nehmen ist blöd, da braucht man auswahl


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Öhm...ne grad nich


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2011)

jemand anderes vielleicht ? Stehe eigentlich nicht so auf dieses zaubern  Eher Bogen, Schwert, Keule etc...


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Juni 2011)

Kostenlose mmos sind immer schlecht wenn du eines spielen willst spiel World of Warcraft ist immer noch das beste.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (8. Juni 2011)

Also zum WoW-Thema, ich habs mal gezockt und muss sagen Guild Wars gefällt mir deutlich besser  Ausserdem konnte ich einfach nicht mehr über 100€ im Jahr ausgeben


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2011)

Also gibt es da sonst nichts ? Ich mag das halt nicht so, mit diesem rumgezaubere.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Juni 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Also zum WoW-Thema, ich habs mal gezockt und muss sagen Guild Wars gefällt mir deutlich besser  Ausserdem konnte ich einfach nicht mehr über 100€ im Jahr ausgeben



Kann sein aber Blizzard ist der bessere Entwickler und Wow hat mehr Qualität und Tiefe als Guild Wars.


----------



## ViP94 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich kann Guild Wars auch nur empfehlen.
Ich spiele es zwar schon länger nicht mehr, aber nur aus dem Grund warum du aufgehört hast metin zu spielen. 
Ich kann dir meinen Account verkaufen. 
PM mich einfach.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kann sein aber Blizzard ist der bessere Entwickler und Wow hat mehr Qualität und Tiefe als Guild Wars.


 
Hast du Guild Wars mal durchgespielt?


----------



## sp01 (10. Juni 2011)

Atlantica online, hab ich gespielt bevor ich mit wow angefangen habe. Inzwischen muss es recht gut geworden sein, auch damals als ich aufgehöhrt hab wurde die Grafik schon um einiges besser. Es gibt zwar einen item shop den brauchtest du damals aber nur um besser auszusehen, wie es jetzt ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

Ja also Guild Wars, WoW und Runes of Magic sind meine Favoriten. Du kannst doch in jedem Game einen Krieger nehmen, dann musst du nicht viel zaubern


----------



## Aero666 (11. Juni 2011)

wie wärs denn mit Herr der Ringe Online, das kann man viele Stunden kostenlos spielen und durch erfüllen von Taten oder manchen Quests gibt es Punkte mit denen man sich neue Questgebiete dazu kaufen kann. Ich spiel das mittlerweile selbst schon einige Monate anfangs auch als free2play


----------

